# My new baby.



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

what an adorable guy! totally cute head and lovely eyes


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

aww hes all legs! Hes gorgeous!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh I LOVE His facial markings. Very unique. 

Jubilee


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I see why you caved in! what a flashy little thing. Its going to be so exciting to see how this cutesy is going to turn out. I can see how you might not want to sell this gorgeous little foal years down the road. You're going to be to attached!


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

He is beautiful!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww he's so adorable! Such cute long legs, & he definitely is gonna be a looker!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

omg! Hes got the most adorable head and face! =D


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

My little boy has the SAME crooked blaze! Only his goes to his right instead of the left. I absolutely love it! What a cutie!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i adore his cute little baby head!


----------

